# As promised Pics of Muffin



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Here are a few pics of Muffin taken last weekend she is 8wks old in the pics. Had her 1st jab and is in fine health.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwww she is so cute and so teeny weeny bet she is a bundle of mischief though!!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi lindyloot - she looks lovely and seems to have got him just where she needs him already  

Sue


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Hi lindyloot - she looks lovely and seems to have got him just where she needs him already
> 
> Sue


 Quite right, she ought to start as she means to go on! I see he's cuddled up with his favourite duck too.:lol:

She's absolutely gorgeous - I'm jealous.

Viv


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW she is soooo cute---I want a cuddle please- please -please-----  



Anne


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, she is teeny weeny isn't she? And so darned cute.
I want a puppy  
Lesley
PS I'm sure I'd keep treading on something that tiny.


----------

